# Sunset Ridge Villas on St. John



## Carolyn (Apr 18, 2006)

Any fellow owners out there in TUG land?  Please e-mail me at cappearc@hotmail.com Thanks.

Carolyn


----------



## kayb95 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Carolyn,  

Wow - another Sunset Ridge owner!  You're the first I've come across here on TUG (but I haven't been very active here in a while.)  What week do you own?  I've got week 28 (July).


----------

